# Recipedb - Drsmurto's English Ipa



## drsmurto

DrSmurto's English IPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain               5 Votes        Brewer's Notes Beersmith numbers67C single infusion for 90 mins, 90 min boilOG 1.059FG 1.014ABV 5.9%IBU 54I've done a number of these now as single hop beers - Challenger, EKG, Styrian Goldings, Fuggles, Centennial (not english but the hopping rate is) and Williamette.Yeasts used - WY1026 (Cask Ale), WY1469 (West Yorkshire), WY1028 (London Ale).The cask ale is my favourite in combination with challenger plugs.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.5 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    0.1 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 60mins)    28 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 0mins)    14 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 25mins)    14 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     100 ml Wyeast Labs 1026 - British Cask Ale         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.06 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 49.1 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.86%   Colour 21 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 14 days


----------



## RdeVjun

> Yeasts used - WY1026 (Cask Ale), WY1469 (West Yorkshire), WY1028 (London Ale).
> 
> The cask ale is my favourite in combination with challenger plugs.


Hear, hear, 1026PC is one tasty English yeast :icon_drool2: we have a few kegs done with it that have been emptying rapidly over Christmas, while it also performed brilliantly in comps for me this year as well. Nb. Anyone looking to source some- its a seasonal PC strain, last available 4th quarter 2010 so not available retail, however drop me a PM and we can sort something out.
Weighing out the hops in this recipe is a piece of piss with plugs, looks like it goes 3 (maybe shave a tiny bit off the 3rd one), 1, 1, 2!  
Many thanks for putting up another recipe Dr S, hoping it becomes a landmark/ standard/ reference like the others! :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD

Link fixed


----------



## jbowers

Will be brewing this soon, once I finally get through the grain for my upcoming brews. If your landlord is anything to go by, I'm sure it's a cracker.


----------



## manticle

Challenger and 1026 are a winning combo.

Do you dry hop this one Dr S?


----------



## drsmurto

manticle said:


> Challenger and 1026 are a winning combo.
> 
> Do you dry hop this one Dr S?



Sometimes. Depends on the hop and my mood.

I've made the challenger version a few times, once i did dry hop (in the keg - 1 plug fits nicely in a tea ball) and challenger does work very well when dry hopped but as a general rule i don't dry hop. 

A good flameout addition normally works for me.


----------



## manticle

I'm a fan of subtle dry hopping in the right beer but remove myself from the 'chuck a shitload of dry hops at it' school.

Anyway, beer looks good. I've a recipe for a challenger ESB that uses 1026 which I loved. Might have a crack at something along the lines of this as I've a bit of challenger in the freezer and a love for English beers in my tummy.


----------



## Fish13

would this work with coloumbus? i got a 100g of magnum in there too but i think it will turn out to grassy.


----------



## manticle

Columbus and Magnum may make a nice beer but it won't be close to a UK IPA. Depends what you're after.


----------



## drsmurto

fish13 said:


> would this work with coloumbus? i got a 100g of magnum in there too but i think it will turn out to grassy.



I've done it with centennial and enjoyed it so i think columbus would work well.

If you keep the late additions to the same g/L then you'll get a nice english style IPA with american hops. 

I'd save the magnum for bittering.


----------



## Fish13

trying to make an imperial IPA and this might be the way to start of the tasting


----------



## Amber Fluid

With regards to Plugs vs Pellets, since I only have pellets, if I use BrewMate and adjust the weight to give the same IBUs as the plugs would give then am I right to assume it will be the same result?


----------



## drsmurto

Amber Fluid said:


> With regards to Plugs vs Pellets, since I only have pellets, if I use BrewMate and adjust the weight to give the same IBUs as the plugs would give then am I right to assume it will be the same result?



Keep the g/L the same for the 25, 10 and 0 min additions and adjust your 60 min addition to give the same IBU.


----------



## Amber Fluid

Excellent, I'll be giving this a go soon. Thanks


----------



## JDW81

I'm going to give this a go soon, but a no chill version.

Was planning on adjusting hop additions as follows.

25 minutes at 10 minutes
10 minutes cube hops (post filling)
0 minutes either mini boil or the coffee plunger.

Any flaws in my logic?


----------



## drsmurto

JDW81 said:


> I'm going to give this a go soon, but a no chill version.
> 
> Was planning on adjusting hop additions as follows.
> 
> 25 minutes at 10 minutes
> 10 minutes cube hops (post filling)
> 0 minutes either mini boil or the coffee plunger.
> 
> Any flaws in my logic?



No need to adjust the recipe, i don't chill for up to 20 mins after flameout. I would leave the hop additions as is. If you find the hop aroma lacking prior to bottling kegging (taking into account this is an english IPA and not an american IPA so hop aroma is not in your face) you can either dry hop or steep some more hops in boiling water and strain. I don't see the need personally.


----------



## JDW81

DrSmurto said:


> No need to adjust the recipe, i don't chill for up to 20 mins after flameout. I would leave the hop additions as is. If you find the hop aroma lacking prior to bottling kegging (taking into account this is an english IPA and not an american IPA so hop aroma is not in your face) you can either dry hop or steep some more hops in boiling water and strain. I don't see the need personally.



Thanks Doc.

I much prefer English IPAs to AIPAs so massive hop aroma isn't what I'm after. 

Cheers,

JD


----------



## wbosher

The recipe says to use Maris Otter pale ale malt, my LHBS has (no name) pale ale malt really cheap. Will using the cheaper malt significantly change the flavour, or would most of that come from the hops anyway?

I don't mind paying a bit more if need be, but was thinking about buying bulk to keep my costs down and wondering if more expensive is really any better?


----------



## drsmurto

wbosher said:


> The recipe says to use Maris Otter pale ale malt, my LHBS has (no name) pale ale malt really cheap. Will using the cheaper malt significantly change the flavour, or would most of that come from the hops anyway?
> 
> I don't mind paying a bit more if need be, but was thinking about buying bulk to keep my costs down and wondering if more expensive is really any better?



This beer is malty and that comes from the use of a good quality english ale malt. The recipe lists MO but i have just tapped a keg of this using Golden Promise (Challenger pellets and WY1026). Malt forward beer with a good hop aroma that is balanced. 

I am biased though, i don't buy any australian base malts. Only UK and German. It costs a few $ more per brew but in the grand scheme of things is really not that much. Brewing beer is cheap so why skimp on the quality of ingredients.


----------



## wbosher

DrSmurto said:


> This beer is malty and that comes from the use of a good quality english ale malt. The recipe lists MO but i have just tapped a keg of this using Golden Promise (Challenger pellets and WY1026). Malt forward beer with a good hop aroma that is balanced.
> 
> I am biased though, i don't buy any australian base malts. Only UK and German. It costs a few $ more per brew but in the grand scheme of things is really not that much. Brewing beer is cheap so why skimp on the quality of ingredients.



True...

My LHBS doesn't carry too many options in the way of yeast, would S-04 or US-05 be an ok sustitute?


----------



## drsmurto

wbosher said:


> True...
> 
> My LHBS doesn't carry too many options in the way of yeast, would S-04 or US-05 be an ok sustitute?



If you don't use liquid yeasts (and you should :super: ), then US05 is passable. Just.


----------



## wbosher

I've gone and bought the ingredients for this, had to go with the US05. The online store I got everything from only sells grains in 5kg and 1kg bags, so had to get 6kg Maris Otter Pale Malt rather than 5.5kg. Would throwing in the whole 6kgs make too much difference, or should I keep the other 500g for another time? According to Beersmith the difference is about 0.007 OG points, I guess it will just make it slightly thicker/stronger ABV?

I'm leaning towards saving it for another batch, just wondering...


----------



## carniebrew

wbosher said:


> I've gone and bought the ingredients for this, had to go with the US05. The online store I got everything from only sells grains in 5kg and 1kg bags, so had to get 6kg Maris Otter Pale Malt rather than 5.5kg. Would throwing in the whole 6kgs make too much difference, or should I keep the other 500g for another time? According to Beersmith the difference is about 0.007 OG points, I guess it will just make it slightly thicker/stronger ABV?
> 
> I'm leaning towards saving it for another batch, just wondering...


It's already a strong abv brew, if you want it a little stronger throw it in. Beersmith is your friend....

I would have thought Fermentis S-04 or a Danstar Windsor (English Ale Yeasts) would be a more suitable dry yeast choice for an English IPA than the US-05 (American Ale) though? I guess it depends if it's the English or IPA part you're more concerned about.


----------



## wbosher

carniebrew said:


> It's already a strong abv brew, if you want it a little stronger throw it in. Beersmith is your friend....
> 
> I would have thought Fermentis S-04 or a Danstar Windsor (English Ale Yeasts) would be a more suitable dry yeast choice for an English IPA than the US-05 (American Ale) though? I guess it depends if it's the English or IPA part you're more concerned about.



You're right, it's strong enough. I might just save it for next time.

I did mention S-04 (above post), but DrSmurto said to use US-05 in the absence of liquid yeasts. His recipe, I guess he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Edak

I will be brewing this, I love MO.


----------



## drsmurto

carniebrew said:


> It's already a strong abv brew, if you want it a little stronger throw it in. Beersmith is your friend....
> 
> I would have thought Fermentis S-04 or a Danstar Windsor (English Ale Yeasts) would be a more suitable dry yeast choice for an English IPA than the US-05 (American Ale) though? I guess it depends if it's the English or IPA part you're more concerned about.



S-04 is a horrid yeast, marginally better than nottingham (IMO). Windsor is a low attenuator so no good in a high abv beer.

A good english yeast in liquid form tops this beer off but the malt and hops will still give you a nice beer. 

The one i currently have on tap used the cask ale yeast (WY1026). I'd suggest WY1028 or WY1469 as alternatives.

The reason it is not an american IPA is the lower hopping rates and balance. The yeast won't make it american.


----------



## wbosher

Just took my first FG reading after 8 days, at 1.012. Looks like the fermentation has finished, will take another one over the weekend.

It tastes good!


----------



## Yob

DrSmurto said:


> S-04 is a horrid yeast, marginally better than nottingham (IMO).



I agree whole heartedly about S-04.. wont have the fking thing on the property.. but Notto?

You dislike it *MORE* than S-04?

Just curious as to why Doc?


----------



## drsmurto

Yob said:


> I agree whole heartedly about S-04.. wont have the fking thing on the property.. but Notto?
> 
> You dislike it *MORE* than S-04?
> 
> Just curious as to why Doc?



I can't stand Nottingham. It mutes hops and dulls malt and leaves a dusty taste behind.

US05 is streets ahead albeit boring and tardy to floc. At least it leaves the malt and hops unscathed.

S-04 is similar to Nottingham minus the dust. 

My 2 c. 

I use liquid yeasts 95% of the time, the only dry yeast i have on stock is US05 and Windsor and both are mainly there as backups or for brewing for mates.


----------



## stux

DrSmurto said:


> I can't stand Nottingham. It mutes hops and dulls malt and leaves a dusty taste behind.
> 
> US05 is streets ahead albeit boring and tardy to floc. At least it leaves the malt and hops unscathed.
> 
> S-04 is similar to Nottingham minus the dust.
> 
> My 2 c.
> 
> I use liquid yeasts 95% of the time, the only dry yeast i have on stock is US05 and Windsor and both are mainly there as backups or for brewing for mates.



Mine tend to get used as a backup for my brewing mates, you know the Sunday phonecall for emergency yeast?

Been looking for a nice IPA to try, and always had success with every one of your recipes I've tried so I think I'll be queueing this up


----------



## wbosher

Just cracked open a taster, very nice. Still a little green as it's only a little over two weeks in the bottles, but I think this will be a very nice beer.

Will try another one in another week. Just went and bought myself some MACs Pale Ale (had run out of Sassy Red) so that I won't be tempted...all my home brew is gone after my last brew was a disaster and ended up tipping half of it.


----------



## wbosher

Well, thak you Dr Smurto, thank you very bloody much. Because of you I now have to go an buy some more beer!!!

Was planning on this beer lasting at least a few weeks until my next brew is ready to drink, not to be unfortunately. Had some people around this weekend and they liked this beer so much they cleaned out half of my supply.

Damn you Dr Smurto.


----------



## Billy Bignutz

DrSmurto said:


> The one i currently have on tap used the cask ale yeast (WY1026). I'd suggest WY1028 or WY1469 as alternatives.


Has anyone made this with WY1469?. I have heaps of Challenger hops to use (a few years old but hopefully still fresh enough) and a fresh WY1469 recovered yeast so keen to use both but curious as to anyone's experience of the mix of Challenger and WY1469.


----------

